

Does a "coalition of the losers" ever win? - cashman
http://disruptivewireless.blogspot.com/2010/06/does-coalition-of-losers-ever-win.html

======
xiaoma
IBM PC compatibles won, and IBM itself was eventually driven out of the
market. Similarly, Sony's minidisc was defeated by a coalition of "losers" in
nearly every market outside of Japan

